# Letting Full Coat Grow!!



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone let their Hav's coats all grow out fully before getting them Groomed or have you had to ge them Groomed for some reason like severe mats or other reasons. My Wife really wants Radar's Coat to grow out completey like a show dog and I wouldn't mind getting a look at that full coat.

Radar is getting hair on his face that's starting to block his eyes a little bit. I want to let it grow so we can get an idea of just what the full Havanese Coat looks like and of course thats the trademark of the Havanese, a nice full silky coat. I think he might make it until his coat is pretty full but I think he'll "Blow Coat" before then so we may have to have him clipped before we can see Radar's Full long beautiful coat. We may have a problem getting the hair out of Radar's eyes but I think that when the hair has fully grown we can put it in a topknot or we can comb it out of the way. I wouldn't want to try any commercial hairspray or gel because it would take away from the nice softness of the hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm currently letting Gucci go into full coat. She's 25 weeks. I literally have an ARSENAL of grooming supplies, conditioning sprays, etc. I recommend visiting this store:

https://www.showdogstore.com/

I use alot of the mink oil product and sprays, and so far...have only had 2 small mats to date. I probably have about 15 brushes and combs too! ound: I think I'm slightly neurotic trying to keep her coat nice and mat free. I really don't want to have to cut her during the blowing of coat, but I'll keep that option open. My hope is, the regiment we have now, will make it easy to get through.

She gets brushed twice a day, bathed weekly, w/ a leave in conditioner and I alternate conditioning spray each day, one day I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=415

And the next day I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=141

And every 2-3 days, I use this:

https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=541

or this:
https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=421

OR this:
https://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=146

Now...if that doesn't prove I'm neurotic....You should see my brush collection! ound:

BUT......anyone that touches Gucci's coat can't believe HOW soft and silky her fur is. Even other Hav owners are impressed. 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I, hopefully, will never cut their hair. I love it long. I am going thru the blowing coat stage with Tripp now. But i try & keep brushed daily, but at this stage he will matt 5 minutes after i am done brushing.
I do like certain puppy cuts(done with scissors) but at this point i will keep it long. Dreamers bangs are now covering her eyes & she looks so cute! They both hate to wear hair clips/bands.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Kara, your as bad as i am!! I have so many different products to choose from also. You are too funny!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You know what I just realized....

I take better care of Gucci's hair than I do MY OWN!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

I have let Maddy's coat grow out. She will be 2 in September. I haven't even cut out a matt on her yet! I love the Havs in full coat and plan to keep her that way as long as I can. I have tried many different products on her as well, and found Vellus shampoos and conditioners to work the best with her coat. They smell fabulous too!

Paula


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> You know what I just realized....
> 
> I take better care of Gucci's hair than I do MY OWN!!!! ound:
> 
> Kara


I was thinking the same thing Kara, when i am giving them food/snacks to eat. I pay more attention to what goes in their little bodies than i do my own!

Kara, what made you choose those hair products??


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I doubt that I'll have Nico grow into a full coat, but I would like to keep his coat silky and mat free. Right now we use Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner at bathtime, and we spray the Coat Handler conditioner on him before brushing. We brush 3 or 4 times a weeks. Kara, it looks like you've tried a number of products and you're alternating them. Is it better to alternate product? Which ones are your favorites?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is about 3/4ths to full coat. She is 2 1/2 years old. During the coat blowing stage, I did cut the matts out though as I didn't want her to suffer and I didn't really go thru anything like that with the maltese! Now, I will say her coat is so much easier. I really only brush her out once or twice a week and she is good to go! Her tail is really the only part I left untouched and it is stunning, when she puts her tail out when she is scared or something, it drags on the ground, so we might have to trim it soon. I think it is a learning process and we are getting ahead of the curve now!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When does their coat stop growing?? I mean, at what age are they considered in full coat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think full coat is considered by length not by age (although I bet show people could say at what age they can have dogs in full coat- I just had a lot to learn and still do!), but I would think touching the ground. It will very for each dog, just depending on how long it grows, how much it breaks (Dora and Belle love to bite :croc: each other by the coat!):brushteeth:

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek, 
I think the question you need to ask yourself, is do you like to brush and groom? Or does your wife? 

Sam is 18 months old now and going through yet another stage where his hair is matting again. It takes me about 30 - 40 minutes a day to completely brush him. His weekly baths are an afternoon affair. I have heard that it can take 5 years for a full coat to come in. Having said that, I love to brush and Sam loves the attention. It is our time together. When I get out the grooming table Sam runs to it to be picked up. I brush and watch tv. every night. I find it very relaxing.

We live on 5 acres of land and have 2 small children, daily I have to pull out various types of twigs, leaves and the worse slugs. I'm getting to be an expert at getting peanutbutter & jam out of his feet. My sisters think I'm nuts. But yes I plan on getting another and She will be in full coat too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I was thinking the same thing Kara, when i am giving them food/snacks to eat. I pay more attention to what goes in their little bodies than i do my own!
> 
> Kara, what made you choose those hair products??


Ain't that the truth! lol......I don't eat as well either. My diet consist of way too much ice cream! ound:, while I make sure even her toothpaste and jerky is free of chemicals and/or preservatives. Crazy!

Why did I choose those products? Well, one day when I was blowdrying her, I noticed a can of mink oil on my nightstand (that I shine my purses up with) and I thought "hey...this might help her coat", so I used a little bit to smooth the hair on her forehead, and it worked. SO since that kind of mink oil was formulated for leather products, I found the ones for dogs at the showdogstore and couldn't decide. So I bought them ALL. lol..

And I had heard great things about Christensen, so I bought that too.

Basically...I'm indecisive, so I just bought several.

I'm the same way with SHOES! ound:

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara,

Thanks for sharing the links to your arsenal of products! I am intrigued by the coat oil and will definitely check that out. Do you find when Gucci's coat has the oil on it that she picks up more dirt? I really need it for my black puppy (so it won't really show anyway). I think you are wise to rotate your products. The Ice on Ice can be drying if used too often - it made Lincoln's coat very brittle. 

I also do a hot oil treatment on my dogs during bathtime when their coats are getting dry (like in the wintertime and the indoor heat dries them out more). 

Sunnygirl, 
I also use the Coat Handler's conditioner and find that I can use that every day since it doesn't have silicones, oils, or lanolins. I haven't had any problems with coat damage with it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane said:


> Kara,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the links to your arsenal of products! I am intrigued by the coat oil and will definitely check that out. Do you find when Gucci's coat has the oil on it that she picks up more dirt? I really need it for my black puppy (so it won't really show anyway). I think you are wise to rotate your products. The Ice on Ice can be drying if used too often - it made Lincoln's coat very brittle.
> 
> I also do a hot oil treatment on my dogs during bathtime when their coats are getting dry (like in the wintertime and the indoor heat dries them out more).


You are welcome.

No, I don't find it picks up more dirt. When you first put it on, it seems a bit "greasy", but it really seems to absorb into the fur within an hour or so. I think its great for areas prone to matting or breaking, like her rear end and where her collar is. I've also used it to help pick out a mat, it was worth its weight in gold in that regard.

I have wanted to use hot oil too. Where do you get it?

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kara,

With how dry my puppy's coat is, it will probably soak in instantly!! 

The hot oil is just human hot oil (V05, there are other brands too). A Hav breeder recommended it to me to help with dry skin and dry hair. I am not willing to have my dog "in oil" for a week like the showdogs (although I'm sure it would help tremendously), so this is kind of like the quickie version. 

With a white dog though, I wouldn't use it too frequently since I've read the amber color in the oil might leave a yellowish cast on the hair. For Lincoln I'll use it maybe every 6 weeks in the wintertime. 

Jane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information.

I had thought about the V05, but wasn't sure if there were products made especially for dogs.

I have used human conditioner on her before too. So far, the human conditioners seem to work FAR better than the products designed for dogs, but I do have some new stuff to try this weekend. Chris Christensen, I believe. I'll see how that compares to Pantene Blonde expressions! lol, Which so far, has left her coat the softest.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You ladies are alot more committed to this than me! You all put me to shame! Valentino goes to the groomer once a month and gets a teddy bear cut. He never mats this way and life is alot sweeter!! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, do any of those products have a bad scent? I have a 'thing' about scents. I even have high dollar doggie perfume that i use on them!! I know, im :crazy:.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine are in full coats. I recently switched to Isle of Dog shampoo and conditioner, and so far, I am in love with it. It has been almost 2 weeks since their bath, and Kodi is still soft and fluffy, with very little matting. Shelby has stayd very silky. They have also been very easy to brush.

I was going to get Kodi into a puppy cut, but sice I used these products, I don't have to.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I do have some new stuff to try this weekend. Chris Christensen, I believe. I'll see how that compares to Pantene Blonde expressions! lol, Which so far, has left her coat the softest.
> Kara


Kara, let me know how you like CC & i might try it. I do love the Les Poochs line but i am always on the lookout for something better! So far, i havent found it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Michele, where did you get Isle of Dog products?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I put Maddie in a long puppy cut from a full coat several weeks ago. She is almost a year old. Her hair was not matted when I had it scissor cut, but I spent at least 45 minutes a day grooming her and the temps where we live were getting near 100 degrees and she was uncomfortable. She has a soft, silky prolific coat. I had kept her bangs back in a clip, which she hated. I do love the longer coat and may let it grow back, but keep it a little shorter in summer for comfort. I also use coat handlers products on her. The picture here is of her in full coat (with bangs hanging down) taken before her scissor cut. My avatar is of her now after the cut.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE the full coat look but it is a lot of work. Kudos’ to all whom keep them in full coat. Riley is almost full coat except for his belly and armpits, I shave them down, this makes life much easier for me and him plus it keeps him cleaner being a boy and all. I promised Trish some pictures of how I cut Riley’s whole stomach and armpits down and keep forgetting, I will try and do that this weekend and post them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> put Maddie in a long puppy cut from a full coat several weeks ago. She is almost a year old.


Eight more days!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Kara, do any of those products have a bad scent? I have a 'thing' about scents. I even have high dollar doggie perfume that i use on them!! I know, im :crazy:.


What do you consider a "bad" scent? The Ice on Ice barely has a scent at all, the Bio Groom Mink oil spray reminds me of hairspray a bit, though it works wonders! The Silk Spirits by C.Christensen is very perfumy..but not in a bad way, it smells good....stronger than the others. And the Cherry Knoll Mink Aerosol reminds me of Baby powder (a good scent to me)

Oops, and I just noticed that I ordered a Pure Paws Ultra deep conditioner too. I'll let you know on that one and how it compares to the CC.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> You ladies are alot more committed to this than me! You all put me to shame! Valentino goes to the groomer once a month and gets a teddy bear cut. He never mats this way and life is alot sweeter!! :biggrin1:


Ya know, when I was researching breeds, the only real thing that was on the "negative" list about the Havanese was the frequent grooming. But I actually LIKE grooming her and brushing her. I never would've thought it would be so relaxing to me. It's like sewing, your mind just goes somewhere else for awhile and takes a retreat from chaos to a peaceful place 

Vicki, there is nothing wrong with letting the professionals handle it! More time to play 

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Eight more days!


I know! I can hardly believe it. arty: Time flies!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> You ladies are alot more committed to this than me! You all put me to shame! Valentino goes to the groomer once a month and gets a teddy bear cut. He never mats this way and life is alot sweeter!! :biggrin1:


Vickie I'm with you. Hank goes to the groomer every 3-4 weeks for a teddy bear cut. However, he fell into the swimming pool last weekend, while he was paying attention to the big dogs on the other side of the fence and wasn't watching where he was going (I jumped in fully clothed to retrieve him), so I had to bathe him to get the chlorine out of his hair. Whenever we bathe him at home, we use Mane & Tale conditioner (you can buy it at Walmart), and then I put in Ice on Ice. It leaves his hair so soft.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon, I found it in a shop abot 20 mins away from me. I'm pretty sure you can order it on their website, iodogs.com.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne,

I just LOVE that photo of Maddie before her haircut!! She's a puffball!!!
Makes me want to give her a huge hug! :hug: 

Jane


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- She'd hug you right back! Yep, she is *all* hair! Plus, she's blowing puppy coat. Now that's a wonderful combination! Her hair grows so fast! Your Lincoln looks like he has a really full coat too. If Scout's grows like that, you'll have alot of fun grooming 2 dogs. But they are *SO* worth it!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, Lincoln is also a puffball! We call him the "fur farm." His hair grows very fast and it dense and thick and prone to matting  Still, there is nothing like giving him a big hug and burying your face in all that hair!! 

Scout has the thinner, flatter, silkier coat. It is so much easier to groom him - it takes 10 minutes. I don't think I could take care of 2 Havs with a coat like Lincoln's.....very time consuming! 

Jane


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I must say that the reponse to this thread has been very receptive. I have always felt it better if Radar was in a puppy cut all the time just for maintenance purposes plus I like the way it looks....better to keep it clean.

My Wife wants to let his coat grow out but I don't know if she'll want to keep it that way!! I would rather let it grow a bit and keep certain areas trimmed nicely. I really love seeing Radar's Face and now I'm gonna have to part this big peice of hair just to see his eyes now. I can just see him, poor little fella banging into walls and furniture just trying to keep himself upright.... 

I really do want him to be trimmed once his coat does grow in. I do like to brush Radar daily because it's a bonding thing and I like getting hims used to socializing while he's being brushed. I don't know if I could take the time to dedicate to brushing him if he was in full coat. Some sort of schedule would have to be made for grooming time and bath time as well. I guess we'll see how it goes.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You could always compromise and let his Fur get longer in the cold months and then trim to a puppy cut in the summer 

My husband wants to keep her hair short too, but I won this battle, because I'm the one that grooms her  But...If something goes haywire and she gets 83928329 mats, I may be getting her cut! lol

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kara's right, I would do the compromise - actually this is what I did.  We got Oreo trimmed down in May and I will be letting it grow out until next May. But yes, if Oreo gets really matted and I can't keep up with it, then I will have to get him cut. But here's to a good comb and hoping!! LOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah one can only hope I guess. My Wife and I will have to come to a compromise when it comes to this. I'm sure we can come to some sort of an agreement.......eace:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

grooming queen kara, please share with me the best grooming brush for coco's puppy cut. i have an inexpensive pin brush from pet smart that i never use as she acts like it hurts her. i have been using a rotating comb for months but would like to use a good brush. i just bought and started using the coat handlers sample pkg. and need to follow up with a good brushing. i have managed to keep her matts to a minimum. thanks, judy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

judith said:


> grooming queen kara, please share with me the best grooming brush for coco's puppy cut.


Oh yikes! I'm not a 'grooming' professional! I just own way too many grooming supplies. :biggrin1:

But since you already have a pin brush, most of them are the same, IMO, I have an expensive Chris Christensen one, but it is really is no different from the pin brush I bought from the pet store.

If that is hurting her, I would try a soft boar bristle brush, because they are really easy on their skin and that will get her to *trust* you that she won't get hurt, and then you can work up to the pin brushes. I bought mine at Sally's Beauty supply, and it looks similar to this one:

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1740/301516

My initial concern w/ the bristle brush, is that it would cause static, but it doesnt'. I do use conditioning spray and it glides through the coat. I also have a nice plastic pin brush from Sally's, but you have to make sure those stay in new condition or they can snag on the hair if they get damaged in any way (She chewed on it one day and ruined one! lol)

Don't spend alot of money on a brush until you find out which type of bristles work. Buy a few from Walgreens or Sally's. If you notice that her fur looks fabulous after using a certain type of bristle, THEN start looking around the grooming stores for a long lasting one.

I have a few that we don't even use from the pet store because they either hurt her or cause breakage. I try to make the whole brushing session pleasant for her. She knows she gets a bone (chicken Jerky) afterwards, so she is really cooperative these days 

I hope that helps!
Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Static.....electrohav.....Bzzzzzzz.......:rockon:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Derek,

You are silly today!  And in a great mood! I'm still trying to get through my first cup of coffee! ound: zzzzz...

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

That's because I was up all night at work and it's almost quitting time.....whooooo....hoooo....:whoo: who wouldn't be in a good mood.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, thanks kara, it just happens i have an extra boar brush, it is a very good one. i never thought useing of one, i will start tonight. this forum is so helpful in so many ways, i am glad i found all of you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, you can always compromise that if you find the long coat to be too much of a hassle, you can cut it back a bit. The good thing about these coats is that the hair does grow back fairly fast.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Speaking of cutting it back a bit, I just trimmed Lincoln's hair into a summer cut this weekend. It is bedtime for me now, but I'll try to post some photos in the morning 

Jane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

judith said:


> wow, thanks kara, it just happens i have an extra boar brush, it is a very good one. i never thought useing of one, i will start tonight. this forum is so helpful in so many ways, i am glad i found all of you!


You're welcome!

The only reason I thought of using it, was because she would also act like the pin brush hurt her. But she was much better with the soft bristles.

NOW, I use the pin brush too that she has gotten more used to getting brushed, but since I brush her more than alot of people do, I like using the soft boar brush 1/2 the time because it is so much easier on their skin and fur. And I can just run it through her for a quick primp if we are going somewhere 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Radar_Jones: maybe this could be a compromise 
(I posted this earlier in the "Puppy Cuts"thread)

Sierra isn't a medium cut, isn't a long coat, isn't a puppy cut, 
She's kept in "Sierra style"

I keep the fur around the legs shorter, in the face towards the chest and on top I keep it shorter as well, and under the tail as well..remember the "evil eye"-piccies? The body, the tail and ears have never been touched with scissors...

It gives her a streamlined look, long and short but very naturally 

In Summer the fur on the belly is only 2 cm long....but unseen because of the long hair hanging over it along the sides....

It takes me 5 minutes a day to brush through, and she is absolutely matt-free!!



So it could be a really good compromise!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oooppsss......wrong button....sorry!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have always kept my dog in a puppy cut. he's 3 and we have never seen his full coat. he has a very thick undercoat and the groomer thinks he i will matt alot if his brushing. my groomer does such a wonderful job,everyone thinks he's a puppy. i have never washed him myself, he gets grooomed every 4-5 weeks depending the season, he never smells, i always wash his paws after and we always check "under the hood" we use aveno wash and he's nice and soft. if you can stay on top of his brushing the go for it, you can always cut it if it gets to be too much. their beautiful either way!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Suuske, I loved the pics of Sierra's cut! 

I also like a modified long look. I keep the legs a little longer, and the tail, ears and head too. I just trim a bit from the bottom of the body so the coat doesn't get too close to the ground (picking up dirt). Lincoln is long in the body, so I also cut down his chest and butt to make him appear a little shorter in the body  

Here is a pic of Lincoln's summer cut! I just trimmed him down a couple of days ago. We are going on vacation and he won't be groomed for 4 days...I didn't want to return to TOO much of a mess....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Looks great Jane!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drama:Oh Jane!:drama:

He is so cute!:biggrin1: I'll take two!!!!ound: 
Lincoln looks so cute......just adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's hair looks like Sierra's. It doesn't normally grow to floor length, but it is very poofy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane,

Lincoln's summer cut is great and he looks gorgeous!!! I just want to hug and hug and hug him.  And he is big enough to handle it. :biggrin1:

Edited to ask where you groom him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Lincoln is totally huggable  He's a _large_ sturdy dog of immense charm (to semi-quote the standard!!)

Julia, I do my own grooming. I almost took Lincoln into a groomer once and then I cancelled the appointment. I didn't want to drive some poor groomer crazy with all my micromanagement (do this, don't do this, etc.) 

I also didn't want to come back to find out they made a "mistake" and shaved him naked! 

Jane


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- Lincoln looks wonderful! You do a great job! I wish I had that talent, but I'm afraid I'd make a disaster. I can't even cut bangs straight! So I'm the "micromanager" with the groomer. Fortunately for me, we've known each other a long while, and she really wants to please. It pays to have a great relationship with your groomer so you don't get any unpleasant surprises! Congratulations on a great grooming job on Lincoln! :clap2: P.S. Sierra looks great too! I'm so impressed with those that do it themselves.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How long is it Jane?Would you guess Lincoln's hair is 2"-3"?Do you just pull it up and start clipping?Do you have a system?I always thought I'd do Quincy's,and threatened lots of times,but so far,I've gotten through........I'm curious if it is the same length etc......anything you could tell me...:ear:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Julie:

I got out the measuring tape. After Lincoln was done chewing on it, I measured the hair that grows from his spine to be about 9" (the longest) and the hair from his lower side to be about 5". His chest and butt hair is shorter, probably about 3" long. His leg/foot hairs are probably about 2" long (I like the puffier looking leg). 

The first time I cut him down, I trimmed him so his hair was all about 3" long all over his body. I didn't like the look on him though.  

Now, I pull the hair from the lower side of his body out horizontal and trim it, so you get a layered effect along the bottom 2". I really only do this to the bottom half (if you are looking sideways at the dog, then from the halfway horizonal point down towards the belly). On the butt and chest, I trim the whole area since I want those to look shorter/flatter. 

I wish I could explain this better. :redface: I'm happy to answer any questions though about it if you'd like to attempt doing your own cuts. Best advice: cut a little at a time and step back and check your work! 

I saw you posted on another thread that Quincy is only 10 pounds - what a great size! My puppy is already 13 1/2 pounds at 8 months old....I am destined to have BIG Havs (more to love!) 

Jane


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jeanne! That's wonderful that you have a good groomer! I started by cutting my boys' hair when they were little and would be too wiggly to take to a barber shop. They got a lot of bad cuts too until I figured out how to make it look the way I wanted it to. Lincoln was a challenge - not at all like a human head - so that took awhile to figure out too. 

Jane


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jane......I really like Lincoln's clip.I love Maddie's too!They are what I'd be going for if I ended up cutting Quincy.So far,I haven't given into the scissors.....

Lincoln's hair is quite a bit longer though then Quincy's.Quincy's longest hair is maybe 6".........I also love the thick looking legs..so when they sit,you can hardly tell where one leg starts and the other ends.It's a cute look....:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thanks Jane......I really like Lincoln's clip.I love Maddie's too!They are what I'd be going for if I ended up cutting Quincy.So far,I haven't given into the scissors.....
> 
> Lincoln's hair is quite a bit longer though then Quincy's.Quincy's longest hair is maybe 6".........I also love the thick looking legs..so when they sit,you can hardly tell where one leg starts and the other ends.It's a cute look....:biggrin1:


Hi Julie:

6" is pretty long since Quincy is 10 pounds vs. Lincoln's 18 pounds  
Q looks so beautiful the way he is - I wouldn't clip him unless you need to for some reason - no need to give in until you have to!! :biggrin1:

Jane


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I second that Julie....Q is just toooo cute the way he is!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jane, I like Lincoln's puppy cut - really cute!

Julie, your Quincy is such a cutie-pie - whatever you do, he will always look sweet.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Helen!

Jeanne: I forgot to ask you if your groomer did a scissor cut on Maddie - it looks like she did and did an excellent job. I really like the scissor cut look vs. the electric clipper cuts. I found it wasn't easy to find a groomer who is willing though - the few that I called said it takes too much time and it is faster for them to just shave them 

Jane


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- Yes, the groomer did a scissor cut on Maddie. I think the "too much time" thing is silly. I had to take Maddie to an obedience class the morning she was groomed, and her groomer told me she'd work straight through on Maddie to make sure she got out on time. Well, it took exactly 1 hr. 45 minutes. Maddie was in full coat, needed a bath, blow dry and scissor cut. Heck, I'd have a hard time bathing her and blow drying her in that time. But I got a call an hour and 45 minutes later saying, "Your baby is ready!". I also like that they never use cage dryers. They blow dry only by hand, so a cage "burning" incident wouldn't happen. You may have to search around, but such groomers do exist. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks---you guys are sweet!:eyebrows:I think Quincy's hair is kinda fuzzy on his back.He is baby soft,but because him and Vinnie play hard and Vinnie bites his hair,a few pieces are shorter.It's silly......but I thought maybe I should trim that area and it would be less fuzzy looking?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I can't wait until Radar gets a full coat in. It's going to be so cool to brush him out and get it all nice and soft. I bet he'll shine nicely and we'll get all sorts of really sweet shots of him with the digital camera. I'd love to get a Calendar going of his shots that we can put on the fridge, Something with pics from all seasons and then we can put it all together. It'll look pretty cool. He's got a bath coming today actually.

Derek


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Ya know, when I was researching breeds, the only real thing that was on the "negative" list about the Havanese was the frequent grooming. But I actually LIKE grooming her and brushing her. I never would've thought it would be so relaxing to me. It's like sewing, your mind just goes somewhere else for awhile and takes a retreat from chaos to a peaceful place  ...
> 
> Kara


You're so right, Kara. Pepper and I have a nightly routine. We sit on the bed and I comb him out. He gives a BIG sigh when I start combing and I can feel his whole body go limp. I'm sure he's just resigning himself to the process, but for me it's very relaxing. :yawn:

Wanda


----------

